# Ford 3000 is the fuel pump gone?



## Pat_Cork (May 5, 2020)

Hi all
I can't get the 3000 to start. I'm just about to take off my fuel pump I think it needs to be reconditioned, but before I do, I just said I'd run it past some people on here. The Background to this is the tractor has been standing outside for a year or two... more details here (Ford 3000 Water in the sump )

I've blead points A,B and C on the picture below
I can get fuel from A and B
But no fuel from C on spinning the starter.
When I go to the top of the injectors, there is nothing.
I've tried easy start, and I can see smoke, but once that runs out smoke is gone.
I'm thinking that the fuel pump is gone, is my thinking correct?
I'll do a new post for guidance on removing the fuel pump.
Thanks


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

Try loosening the line at the injector a little, i will say that they are a real b---h to start when they're run out of fuel for whatever reason.
I've found that after loosening the injection line at the injector a little,open the throttle like 1/2 way and blow into the tank nd pressurizing it while turning it over until U see fuel, close the injector lines, nd blow into the tank while turning it over....a strong battery is a must.
If you remove it (injector pump), do it very carefully nd observe the gear position, there is probably some marks that need to be aligned... cameras help. I do believe its timed to fuel each cylinder, i would definately research "alot" before tearing into it. 
Getting a service manual will be real asset to you.
Check your fuel bowl filter too! 
All this is assuming its a diesel which it looks like it is.
KEEP US POSTED nd GOOD LUCK!

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

One last thing....power wash it B4 starting!

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Pat,
Wait for the "Pump Guy" to respond to your post before deciding to pull the injection pump. Also, if you put air pressure on your fuel tank, use just 15-20 psi max.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

SUGGESTION/... Before you try to force fuel from the tank to the injector pump I suggest you disconnect the fuel supply line from the tank at the end closest to the injector pump. Then remove the cap from the tank and blow air through the line from the pump into the tank. I have three ford diesel tractors and the most recurring issue with their fuel systems is crud in the tank that clogs the delivery system. Again remove the cap first. You may get some fuel through to the pump but if the flow is restricted from crud build up then if it starts it usually will not run for very long. If this helps then it might be advisable to change the fuel filter.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

I agree with do not pull the pump. There are many things that can be done first.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

We don't recommend replacing components because we "think" they are bad. Especially a big ticket item like an injector pump.
Click on the link below for a thread on how to check your metering valve.
I'm thinking that is your problem.









Ford 2000 (or 3000) project


Hi all, thought I'd post some pictures of my winter project - my late father-in-law's Ford 2000, which has been sitting around for about thirty years waiting for some TLC! I've never worked on a tractor before, but have fiddled about with old cars and motorbikes in the past, so I (just about)...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Talk to thepumpguysc on yhis forum directly. He will give you expert advice on fuel injection systems.


----------



## Pat_Cork (May 5, 2020)

Hi all
Spent tonight cleaning the top of the pump before I take it off... I have a wire tieing the two top nuts on the pump... Am I ok to go for it...that is break the wire and loosen the top cover. I want to see if I can get the stop loosened off underneath.... With taking the cover off!


----------



## Pat_Cork (May 5, 2020)

Hi Folks 
I got brave I cut the wires and got the top cover loose. I was able just lift up the pump cover a tiny bit (about 1/2 an inch), the rod (1) for moving the metering valve is free, but I'm going to have another go tonight to see if I can get the metering valve to operate (2) Thanks for the advice @Ultradog. fingers crossed I can see if its the meeting valve tonight.


----------



## Pat_Cork (May 5, 2020)

Thanks all.... We have a tractor started.... It was the metering valve that was stuck.

Thanks all so much for all ye're help!
It was a great feeling

Thank you!


----------

